# "Antilles" = 2x Cayman Pro!?



## Cayman XT (6. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fudzilla hat heute bekanntgegeben, dass AMD's kommende Dual-GPU-Karte Antilles aus 2 Cayman Chips bestehen wird. Somit sei zu erwarten, dass die Karte seinen Vorgänger, nämlich die HD 5970, mit einem erheblichen Leistungsvorsprung verdient ersetzen könnte.

Zwei Barts (Pro oder XT) würden angeblich nicht ausreichen, um die neue Radeon HD 6990 X2 merklich an die Spitze der "Leistungspyramide" zu jagen, aber man habe mitbekommen, dass es sich wohl eher um zwei Radeon HD 6950 handelt.

Fudzilla erwähnt außerdem auch die bei ihnen herrschende Unklarheit bezüglich dem, was denn nun wirklich hinter dem Namen "Cayman" steckt (Es sind nicht die Specs gemeint!), aber man wolle dies noch vor dem 22. November herausfinden.

Zudem vermutet man bei Fudzilla eine TDP von etwa 300W, dennoch dürfe man auf Kommendes gespannt sein...

Quelle: Antilles dual card packs two Caymans

MfG 'XT


----------



## Krabbat (6. November 2010)

die neue schnellste karte der welt
aber ich denke das microruckelproblem ist immer noch nicht behoben


----------



## Gast1111 (6. November 2010)

Ne schei* Karte wird das wenn sies wieder nicht packen 2x Die topversion zu nehmen


----------



## MysticBinary82 (6. November 2010)

Das wird auch Nvidia nicht machen können. Mann muss es auch nicht mit der Leistungsaufnahme übertreiben.

Für mich wäre die Karte eh nix. Ich würde da eher zu HD6950/70 greifen oder wenn die Leistung pro Watt stimmen sollten zu einer GTX 570 (sofern die kommen sollte).


----------



## Gast1111 (6. November 2010)

Jop ist total unnötig jetzt wo sie nicht mal mehr 2 High End GPUs reinpacken können,
da kauft man sich wenn überhaupt gleich 2 Grafikkarten und betreib die dann im SLI/CF


----------



## GaAm3r (6. November 2010)

Das steht doch schon lange fest ...


----------



## MysticBinary82 (6. November 2010)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> da kauft man sich wenn überhaupt gleich 2 Grafikkarten und betreib die dann im SLI/CF


 
Wäre eh nix für mich, da ich keine zwei Grakas verbauen kann und ich mir so ein neues Mobo kaufen müsste. Aber da ich sowieso lieber eine SingleGPU lösung bevorzuge brauch ich das nicht


----------



## Gast1111 (6. November 2010)

GaAm3r schrieb:


> Das steht doch schon lange fest ...


Sowie ich das gesehen habe, stand fest das man 2x Cayman XT nimmt und diese eventuell underclocked wie das bei der HD 5970 der Fall war.
mfg


----------



## GaAm3r (6. November 2010)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> Sowie ich das gesehen habe, stand fest das man 2x Cayman XT nimmt und diese eventuell underclocked wie das bei der HD 5970 der Fall war.
> mfg


Ja eben, Cayman schrieb aber das man erst 2 Barts Chips nehmen wolle


----------



## Gast1111 (6. November 2010)

Oh ja, hab ich überlesen  Das ist ja wohl mehr oder weniger Klar das 2 Barts nicht ausreichen, ist ja genau wie mit der HD 4850 X2 - Schwachsinn


----------



## GaAm3r (6. November 2010)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> Oh ja, hab ich überlesen  Das ist ja wohl mehr oder weniger Klar das 2 Barts nicht ausreichen, ist ja genau wie mit der HD 4850 X2 - Schwachsinn


Ja wäre dann ja auch 6890 und nicht 6990


----------



## Gast1111 (6. November 2010)

Stimmt^^  Wobei die neue Namensgebung ja sowieso ziemlich Irreführend ist, aber jetzt lieber BTT


----------



## GaAm3r (6. November 2010)

Ich vermute mal das AMD was mit der CF Skalierung verbessert hat.
Treibermäßig halt.

Es war ja schon fast immer so das AMD die schlechteren Treiber hatte aber die stärkeren Karten, so war auch die CF Skalierung zum Kotzen.
Ich habe das selber zwar noch nie gemacht aber einer hat hier gesagt er hat 2 CF und SLI Systeme nebeneinader getestet und das SLI System war schneller.

Jetzt kommt es aber auch noch auf Single PCB also x2 Karte oder CF an 
Kommt aber aufs selbe raus , finde ich.


----------



## Schaffe89 (6. November 2010)

Ist wohl auch nicht möglich 2x Cayman XT zu verbauen, denke mal an den STromverbrauch und die Kühlung.

Warum es deswegen aber ne schei* Karte werden soll, ist kein Argument.

Die CF Skalierung ist genausogut wie die SLi Skalierung.
Dass die SLI Skalierung besser sei( zumindest aktuell) ist mir aus den Tests nicht ersichtlich.


----------



## GaAm3r (6. November 2010)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Dass die SLI Skalierung besser sei( zumindest aktuell) ist mir aus den Tests nicht ersichtlich.


Vielleicht das nicht , aber CF hat mehr Mikroruckler ,vielleicht verstehtst du es ja so


----------



## PCGH_Raff (6. November 2010)

Krabbat schrieb:


> aber ich denke das microruckelproblem ist immer noch nicht behoben



Solange alle Welt nur auf Balken starrt und auch in Freak-Foren wie diesem immer wieder "Ich bemerke kein Mikroruckeln" zu lesen ist, wird das nicht behoben.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Gast1111 (6. November 2010)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Ist wohl auch nicht möglich 2x Cayman XT zu verbauen, denke mal an den STromverbrauch und die Kühlung.
> 
> Warum es deswegen aber ne schei* Karte werden soll, ist kein Argument.
> 
> ...


Ich mein, das ist ne schei* Karte weil du die Nachteile von CF hast aber nicht die Vorteile, weil du eben nur 2 "langsame" Karten hast.
@Raff Bin vollkommen deiner Meinung


----------



## mixxed_up (6. November 2010)

Ja, erst erobert AMD die Mittelklasse, was aber nur hinhält um die Macht zu entfesseln, um alle Länder in eine neue Dunkelheit zu stürzen.

Erst kommt die HD 6990 ... und dann kommt die Nacht.  

Nein aber im Ernst, wenn das wirklich 2x Cayman Pro ist, muss die Karte eine solch brachiale Leistung haben, dass die alles bisher dagewesene in Grund und Boden stampft. Auch wenn ich es noch nicht wirklich glaube. 2x Barts XT wäre vielleicht sogar langsamer als eine HD 5970 ... man weiß es einfach nicht.


----------



## Ezio (6. November 2010)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> Ich mein, das ist ne schei* Karte weil du die Nachteile von CF hast aber nicht die Vorteile, weil du eben nur 2 "langsame" Karten hast.
> @Raff Bin vollkommen deiner Meinung




Du willst also eine Karte die 500W verbraucht?


----------



## Gast1111 (6. November 2010)

Wenn sie 2 Cayman XT genommen hätten hätte das Teil eine Brachiale Leistung 
Mit 2 Cayman Pro so O la la


----------



## Ezio (6. November 2010)

Ja und der Verbrauch wäre weit außerhalb der PCIe Spec -> Fail


----------



## GaAm3r (6. November 2010)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> Wenn sie 2 Cayman XT genommen hätten hätte das Teil eine Brachiale Leistung
> Mit 2 Cayman Pro so O la la


Ca die Leistung von 3 5870 oder 3 GTX 470 oder 3 stark runtergetaktete GTX 480


----------



## M4xw0lf (6. November 2010)

für mich ist das thema multi-gpu fürs erste erledigt nach meiner aktuellen karte. bei vielen älteren spielen fiel das problem ja nicht ins gewicht, aber schon bei the witcher oder two worlds nervt es immer wieder. und das schlimmste daran ist: es ist nicht zeitlich konstant, sondern variiert wild. eine zeitlang passt die bildausgabe offenbar und es läuft weich wie geschmiert, nur um dann in der gleichen szene in mieses stottern umzuschlagen, völlig unabhängig von den gewählten grafikeinstellungen. das muss ich nicht mehr haben bei einer neuen karte... und ich habe vor noch dieses jahr für ersatz zu sorgen, jetzt wo neuheiten den markt aufmischen und gegebenenfalls die preise der vorgänger zurückstutzen.


----------



## Gast1111 (6. November 2010)

Ezio schrieb:


> Ja und der Verbrauch wäre weit außerhalb der PCIe Spec -> Fail


Jop mein ich ja, deshlab "lohnt" es sich ja garnicht mehr MGPU Karten zu fertigen, weil die richtigen Enthusiasten kaufen sich dann einfach 2x das Schnellste SGPU Modell, und früher wo es noch innerhalb der Specs war konnte man dann eben das MGPU Modell kaufen aber jetzt wo das nicht mehr drinn ist, frage ich mich wer die Zielgruppe dieser Karte ist?
Du nicht auch?
mfg


----------



## Ezio (6. November 2010)

Zielgruppe gibts nicht wirklich, es geht einfach um die Leistungskrone.


----------



## NCphalon (6. November 2010)

Ich wär für zwei mäßig untertaktete Cayman XT und eine starke Stromversorgung... dann könnt sich jeder der die Leistung will und das NT hat seine 500W-Karte zusammentakten die alles in grund und Boden stampft^^

(3x 8 Pin reichen ja "schon" für 525W, dann sollte man sowas anpeilen^^)


----------



## Gast1111 (6. November 2010)

3x8Pin liegt außerhalb der PCI E Spezifikation ^^


----------



## PCGH_Raff (6. November 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Nein aber im Ernst, wenn das wirklich 2x Cayman Pro ist, muss die Karte eine solch brachiale Leistung haben, dass die alles bisher dagewesene in Grund und Boden stampft. Auch wenn ich es noch nicht wirklich glaube. 2x Barts XT wäre vielleicht sogar langsamer als eine HD 5970 ... man weiß es einfach nicht.



Cayman Pro ist der kleine, beschnittene Bruder von Cayman XT, von dem man derzeit vermutet, dass er kaum schneller ist als Cypress XT (HD 5870). Kurz: "Antilles" wird eine HD 5970 vermutlich überholen, es jedoch sehr schwer gegen die Ares, HD 5970 BE Limited und Sapphire Toxic 5970 haben.

Wie immer gilt, jetzt schon in weihnachtlicher Vorfreude: alles Spekulatius, nichts gesichert. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## mixxed_up (6. November 2010)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Cayman Pro ist der kleine, beschnittene Bruder von Cayman XT, von dem man derzeit vermutet, dass er kaum schneller ist als Cypress XT (HD 5870). Kurz: "Antilles" wird eine HD 5970 vermutlich überholen, es jedoch sehr schwer gegen die Ares, HD 5970 BE Limited und Sapphire Toxic 5970 haben.
> 
> Wie immee gilt, jetzt schon in weihnachtlicher Vorfreude: alles Spekulatius, nichts gesichert.
> 
> ...




Wenn CaymanXT 20 - 30 % schneller wird als eine GTX 480, dann müsste die HD 6950 etwa die Leistung einer GTX 480 erreichen. Und 2x GTX 480 wäre dann schon schneller als die OC Versionen der HD 5970. Eine HD 6950 unterhalb einer GTX 480 wäre meiner Meinung nach weniger sinnvoll.


----------



## M4xw0lf (6. November 2010)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Cayman Pro ist der kleine, beschnittene Bruder von Cayman XT, von dem man derzeit vermutet, dass er kaum schneller ist als Cypress XT (HD 5870). Kurz: "Antilles" wird eine HD 5970 vermutlich überholen, es jedoch sehr schwer gegen die Ares, HD 5970 BE Limited und Sapphire Toxic 5970 haben.
> 
> Wie immer gilt, jetzt schon in weihnachtlicher Vorfreude: alles Spekulatius, nichts gesichert.
> 
> ...



über cayman pro hört man als normalsterblicher (nicht-pcgh-redakteur) zur zeit ja noch praktisch nichts... wo ließt man denn da wie stark er beschnitten sein wird?


----------



## Gast1111 (6. November 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Wenn CaymanXT 20 - 30 % schneller wird als eine GTX 480, dann müsste die HD 6950 etwa die Leistung einer GTX 480 erreichen. Und 2x GTX 480 wäre dann schon schneller als die OC Versionen der HD 5970. Eine HD 6950 unterhalb einer GTX 480 wäre meiner Meinung nach weniger sinnvoll.


Du musst noch die (wahrscheinlich) AMD-Typisch schlechte CF Skalierung abziehen.
mfg


----------



## mixxed_up (6. November 2010)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> Du musst noch die (wahrscheinlich) AMD-Typisch schlechte CF Skalierung abziehen.
> mfg




Wäre logischerweise aber schneller als eine HD 5970. Wie viel können wir aber nicht erraten.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (6. November 2010)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> über cayman pro hört man als normalsterblicher (nicht-pcgh-redakteur) zur zeit ja noch praktisch nichts... wo ließt man denn da wie stark er beschnitten sein wird?



Das steht derzeit nirgends, aber die vorherigen "Pro"-Versionen hatten alle mindestens 10 Prozent weniger aktive Rechenwerke und zusätzlich deutlich weniger Takt. Nehmen wir die HD 5850: Sie hat 1.440 ALUs und 72 TMUs anstatt derer 1.600/80 (HD 5870), was einem Defizit von 10 Prozent spricht. Speicherinterface und ROPs sind unangetastet, die Taktung des Chips ist jedoch zusätzlich zum Beschnitt um 15 Prozent geringer, der Speichertakt um 17 Prozent. Summa summarum könnte Cayman Pro 20 bis 30 Prozent langsamer sein als die XT-Version, aber wer weiß das schon?

Möglich ist aber auch, dass AMD 2x Cayman XT nimmt, diese aber unterversorgt und mit "Pro"-Takt ("HD 6950") betreibt – so, wie bei der HD 5970. Es ist so viel offen. Einzig klar ist, dass AMD beim Thermalbudget auf enge Grenzen stößt, welche von der PCIe-Spezifikation gesteckt wurden.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Skysnake (6. November 2010)

naja, stellt sich halt nur die Frage, ob sie sich auch daran halten, ich mein die Ares gibts ja auch.


----------



## NCphalon (6. November 2010)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> 3x8Pin liegt außerhalb der PCI E Spezifikation ^^



1x 8 Pin auch un ich habs trotzdem xD


----------



## Astra-Coupe (6. November 2010)

Also ich schliesse mich an, die Zielgruppe dieser Karten kann ich nicht komplett nachvollziehen. Habe bereits bei der 5000er Reihe sofort auf 2 5870er gesetzt und bin so perfekt gefahren bis jetzt m.M.n.. Meisst (fast immer) benötigt man nur eine Karte (bei 1920x1200 mit vollen Details und AA) und später kann ich mal einfach anfangen die 1. zu verkaufen um mir dann den nötigen Ersatz zu holen. Bei meiner XFX 9800GX² BE musste ich schon in Vorleistung gehen mit der Kohle um nach dem Ausbau den PC noch nutzen zu können, dazu kam die schlechte Wärmeableitung der 2 Chips auf einem PCB inkl weit höheren Takt, was oft zu Texturfehlern in Spielen wie L4D und CoD führte bei mir. 

Nene dann lieber wieder 2 High End Karten im SLI/CrossFire und damit ist der "Käse gegessen" für mich... wenngleich meine Grakas sicher noch 1 Jahr im System bleiben werden mit der Power. Jedoch hätte ein freier PCIe Slot auch Vorteile damit ich noch mehr Festplatten im System bunkern könnte. *hmm*


----------



## Schaffe89 (6. November 2010)

Wa1lock schrieb:
			
		

> Du musst noch die (wahrscheinlich) AMD-Typisch schlechte CF Skalierung abziehen.



Die gibt es nicht.
Nimm 2x HD5770 und die Skalierung ist bei über 80%. Siehe XBitlabs, oder CB vor einem Jahr.
Wenn du 2x HD5870 zusammenpackst ist die Skalierung nicht mehr so gut, da CPU Limit in vielen Szenen mit reinspielt.
Hau 4 oder 8mal SGSSAA rein und schon ist die Skalierung bei annähern bei 100%.

Woher kommt denn das pseudo-Wissen SLI skaliere besser?
Es ist doch wirklich unnötigt, dass man sich immer was aus den Fingern saugt.


----------



## Gast1111 (6. November 2010)

Vllt hier her Klick?


----------



## Schaffe89 (6. November 2010)

Oder doch hier.^^

Weitere Bilder und erste Preise zur GeForce GTX 580 - Seite 10 - ForumBase


----------



## Blackstacker (7. November 2010)

2 Cayman Pro sollten vollkommen ausreichen um auch die Ares zu überholen.
Diese Benchmarks hier zeigen, das schon 2 HD6850 ausreichen um an die Leistung einer HD5970 ran zu kommen oder teilweise sogar zu überbieten 

Da braucht man auch nicht lange über Preis/Leistung reden wenn man 2 HD6850 schon für unter 300 Euro bekommt 

Somit wäre auch eine Karte mit 2 Barts XT (HD6870) schon in der Lage eine HD5970 mit leichtigkeit zu überbieten


----------



## jugorwski (7. November 2010)

Für mich sind diese ganzen daual gpu karten echter schwachsinn. sie werden als schnellste grafikkarten auf den markt geworfen und dabei funktionieren sie noch nicht einmal richtig(mikroruckler usw.)
werd mal schauen welche die schnellste single gpu graka ist und diese mir dann holen.
also wird es sehr wahrscheinlich ne nvidia


----------

